# Dont like Walmart.......



## tinybetta

I am one of those people. i went to Walmart and all of the bettas looked terrible. one had ich! they keep the males too close to each other so they harass each other 24/7. i got my first betta bob there he was fine until bubbles from soap killed him.(my brother ask if you want to hear)long story. anyways ever since that i got 2 bettas from Alsip Home And Nursery. they treat their betta welll. u can buy them from either a tank or a cup. i went for a cup if i knew how to upload pics i would.


----------



## KikiNBatta

I've never heard of Alsip Home and Nursery. Is it a specialty pet store, or do they sell other things, too? I'm glad they care about their animals. Nobody seems to these days (pets shops, anyways - not individuals)


----------



## crazy4fish

i know, :shake: its getting hard to find a good fish store. i go to Eddie's Aquarium and they have great fish there. :welldone: you can get bettas in a cup or out of a tank there too. thats where i got my betta. it lived a long time, and i got it ful grown. its nice to walk into a place and see happy active fish isnt it?


----------



## Sushi

Yeah walmart is terrible to the bettas. Even petsmart is not right. I saw so many sick bettas lying on the bottoms of algea and poop filled cups! They donbt even clean out the rotten food or poop!


----------

